# Geometric Origami



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

My Girlfriend got me an awesome gift for my birthday. I'm big on origami, but origami is evolving into a new era. Origami has gone from an Art of cute animals to a Science of geometric shapes and designs.

This is among the many:


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

Its also a pretty easy but lengthy process.


First you have to take 12 sheets


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

The final product of step 1











Now repeat 11 times:


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

This will blow you away.
http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/between-the-folds/film.html


----------

